# Betta Fish Cartoon Drawings!



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, I draw cartoon betta fish and if anyone wants one, post a pic of yur betta and I'll "cartoonize";-) it. I can also add the fish's name on the drawing. Here's some of my work. I hope you like it!:-D


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

I do like it! Heres blitz! His blue has become a little more noticeable simce this pic, but this one really shows his fins well!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Gracie8890 said:


> I do like it! Heres blitz! His blue has become a little more noticeable simce this pic, but this one really shows his fins well!


Great! Just adding the finishing touches.....:-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's the drawing of Blitz! Enjoy! ;-)


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I like your betta drawings! 








Here's a pic of my HM betta Comet. Sorry it's blurry, but its the best I could take.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> I like your betta drawings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! I'm already planning the drawing in my head.....:-D


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Here is what Bae looked like. c: Cute drawings.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's Comet! Sorry I couldn't get the tinge of brown in there....computer drawing tools only go so far.:-(


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's Bae! Love all the pics!:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

> Here's Comet! Sorry I couldn't get the tinge of brown in there....computer drawing tools only go so far.


Thanks! It looks really cute


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> Thanks! It looks really cute


You're welcome! :-D


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

